# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Поделитесь шрифтом для транслитерации

## vasilii

Харе Кришна!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть, шрифтом для транслитерации бенгали!
Спасибо!

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2893

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Ещё можно скачать отсюда: https://bhaktivedantaarchives.blogspot.com/

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Или вот здесь в папке Fonts: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...VuE2UN3byq0oP2

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

https://yadi.sk/d/A-5Z9WYMqMWT-g

----------


## vasilii

Огромное спасибо!!

----------

